# site web pour ipad



## chacha95 (30 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai créer un site web en html il y a un certain temps et je souhaiterai le rendre compatible pour un ipad, voire l'adapter pour l'ipad. Le site web ne sera pas consultable sur le réseaux mais en interne uniquement.

Une idée ? 
Merci


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Août 2010)

Bonjour

Un site web qui respecte les standards (notamment qui n'inclut pas de Flash) doit pouvoir être consulté sur un iPad... comme sur n'importe quel autre machine dotée d'un navigateur web, d'ailleurs.

Le fait que le site soit sur un réseau privé n'a aucune d'importance.

Ce que tu pourrais faire, c'est juste optimiser la mise en page pour le format de ton iPad.


----------



## chacha95 (30 Août 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Un site web qui respecte les standards (notamment qui n'inclut pas de Flash) doit pouvoir être consulté sur un iPad... comme sur n'importe quel autre machine dotée d'un navigateur web, d'ailleurs.
> 
> ...


Il s'agit de l'ipad de mon boss. Je n'ai pas d'ipad. J'ai essayer de me mettre en 1024x768 sur mon macbookpro et tout rentre parfaitement. (il s'agit d'un site web basique sans menu, juste des photos et des liens hypertexte) 

En revanche, le site web est enregistré dans un dossier sur mon disque dur. (où est stocké toutes les images et les pages du site en question, ainsi que la page d'index). Je ne sais pas si il est possible de rendre le site web autonome sur l'ipad (lancer en un clic le site sans passer par le dossier et le fichier d'index)

Le site doit être consultable hors ligne (stocké sur l'ipad, si c'est possible)


----------



## Gwen (31 Août 2010)

Pour ça, il te faut un logiciel qui lise les fichiers HTML sur le iPad. je pense que Good Reader fait cela. À vérifier néanmoins.


----------



## chacha95 (31 Août 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Pour ça, il te faut un logiciel qui lise les fichiers HTML sur le iPad. je pense que Good Reader fait cela. À vérifier néanmoins.


Safari ne peux pas les lire ?


----------



## Le docteur (31 Août 2010)

Oui, mais il ne pourra pas stocker ton site. L'idée serait donc (si ça marche) de stocker ton site avec GoodReader et de le lire ainsi. 
On ne peut pas stocker un site lisible directement par Safari dans un iPad.


----------



## arbaot (31 Août 2010)

peut être avec NetPortalLite


----------



## guiguicheche (30 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir

Je suis intéresse de savoir si quelqu'un a trouve une solution pour stocker un site web sur l'ipad? Un site simple avec des pages html liées entre elles

Merci d'avance


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Octobre 2010)

Dans la mesure où il existe des "aspirateurs" de sites web sur l'iPad, j'imagine qu'il doit y avoir des possibilités. A fouiller sur l'AppleStore...


----------



## momo-fr (2 Octobre 2010)

Essaye WebOffline ou iSaveWeb, c'est sensé faire ce que tu demandes perso j'ai essayé WebOffline et je ne suis pas convaincu.


----------

